# Enregitrer une cassette VHS sur Freebox HD ???



## jro44 (7 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde.

Ma question va peut être vous sembler saugrenue, mais je tente le coup :rose: 

Je positionne le problème : dans un peu plus d'un mois, je suis le témoin du mariage de mon meilleur pote : j'ai 35 ans et on se connait depuis 32 ... Mieux que Chirac et Balladur  J'ai retrouvé une vidéo qu'on avait fait ensemble il y a 20 ans et je me suis dit que ce serait sympa de la faire visionner à tout le monde le jour de son mariage : on se pèterai la honte tout les deux comme ça 

Seulement voilà, le sus-nommé film est sur une cassette VHS et je voulais savoir si je pouvait, en la regardant sur ma télé, enregistrer le film en même temps sur le disque dur de ma Freebox HD. Ainsi, une fois enregistrer, je pourrais le transférer sur mon Mac en format numérique, ce serait plus simple à projeter ...

Ca me semblerait un peu simple comme méthode de conversion, mais qui sait ... peut être que ça l'est vraiment et que quelqu'un pourra me rencarder   Si ce n'est pas possible aussi "simplement" comment pourrrais-je faire (magasin, professionnel de l'image ...) et combien cela me coûterait-il ?

Merci et bonne nuit à tous ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2007)

Le meilleur moyen c'est d'utiliser une carte ou un boitier d'acquisition vid&#233;o. personnellement, j'utilise un bo&#238;tier StudioDV de Formac, j'ai fourni il y a peu &#224; un autre membre une carte vid&#233;o PCI et un bo&#238;tier Matrox, qui le faisaient aussi, et il y en a d'autres.


----------



## MortyBlake (7 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le meilleur moyen c'est d'utiliser une carte ou un boitier d'acquisition vid&#233;o. personnellement, j'utilise un bo&#238;tier StudioDV de Formac, j'ai fourni il y a peu &#224; un autre membre une carte vid&#233;o PCI et un bo&#238;tier Matrox, qui le faisaient aussi, et il y en a d'autres.




Je suis d'accord, avec Pascal. On peut rajouter un peu truc qui coute pas cher et qui rend service, c'est le EyeTV Hybrid de chez ELgato.
IL te permet de capter la TV en analogique et en num&#233;rique (TNT) et en plus il est fourni avec eyeTV comme logiciel et surtout un cable qui te permet de num&#233;riser un signal de ton magn&#233;toscope vers ton Mac via USB.

Il est &#224; 149&#8364; sur l'applestore, mais tu peux probablement le trouver moins cher (il y a eu il n'y a pas longtemps une promo &#224; 99&#8364;.

Attention, le EyeTV Diversity qui a le double tuner TNT, ne permet pas de le faire.


----------



## jro44 (8 Avril 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses ... Je vais donc me pencher sur la question.

@ +


----------



## Lamar (12 Mai 2007)

Et alors, &#231;a a donn&#233; quoi ? (l'acquisition de la vhs, pas le mariage... )


----------



## jro44 (13 Mai 2007)

Ben déjà, j'ai pas remis la main sur la cassette :rose:  En effet, je crois savoir où elle est, mais maintenant c'est trop short pour la récupérer et me mettre à apprendre un nouvel outil ... Donc pour le moment j'ai laissé tomber l'affaire.

Mais je ne dis pas que je ne le ferai pas dans quelques temps. Du moins quand j'aurai récupéré ma VHS :love:


----------

